# So the 2.4l in my 97 HB failed...



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

I always saw these trucks on the road and how they got to high mileage and decided to buy one when the price was right for one with little to no rust and NO frame rust what so ever.

The engine ran with a slight tick, but I didn't think much of it as it is a 2.4 liter and I had a Frontier with that same engine and a quarter million and had to junk it because of the lacking availability of a damn transmission.

So anyways, on the way home the truck overheated...and apparently this had happened many times with the previous owner who of course didn't say so because it has now cost me the engine.

I am coming up with all kinds of engines out of 95s and older, and even Frontiers out the wazoo that all have the same engine...but my question is will they work? My best option right now is a 95 4x4 with the same engine.

The specifics on my truck are as follows:
97 Nissan HB
2.4 liter 4 cyl engine
5 speed manual trans
4X4 with manual lockout hubs

So will a 95's engine work provided it too is 4x4? If not what do I need to find in order to find a compatible engine for my truck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

correct me if I am wrong guys, but you shouldnt have a issue... the difference between a 2wd & 4wd is the oil pan, so if you end up with 2wd engine change out the pan


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

I really need confirmation on this before I dump 800 into this truck...Can anyone confirm?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Any reputable auto salvage yard should have a crossover listing on compatible engines. Give one a call.

The thing is, it's real common to have to swap out some bolt on parts to make them work perfectly in your application. 

It's no big deal to swap pans, and you will probably want to use your intake and exhaust manifolds.

-R


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I've been going to many of these yards for years. I am calling across the country. Some are telling me just the oil pan. Others are telling me the entire fuel and electrical systems need swapped over. Mechanic doesn't want to get into a huge fiasco, and anyone else is going to charge me more than 400 for the swap. I am just trying to be safe. I did find an engine in a truck just like mine about 150 miles away in Dubois, PA for 750. So at least I know that one will work and with 138k on it, I am jumping on it if not one gets it in the next week.


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay so I got it that a 96 or a 97 will work and only the oil pan needs swapped on a 2x4 engine since mine is a 4x4.

Anything outside of 96 or 97 needs the fuel and electric systems swapped which is apparently a pain in the arse. My mech rarely ever tells me no and to that he did, and this guy does tranny swaps for me in an evening for like 200 bucks. He's good stuff, great deals, and good people. Going to him for years. Also I've been told that cranks and what not need swapped if I get an auto engine vs a manual.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, ry07. Welcome.

Well, IMO these trucks are essentially bullet proof. The timing chain was the Achilles heel of the drivetrain, but even that was not a game changer. They'll rattle for a long time before they'll implode. So, you have lots of warning.

The frame and body on the other hand are game changers. And those are easily identifiable when you're searching for a HB to purchase.

So, if you've got a solid framed truck and a line on a replacement engine for relatively cheap (and someone to help you install it)...I'd go for it.

Finally, if you've found a motor to swap, I'd consider doing the timing chain while the motor is out. Pull the cover and look for wear. If there's scoring on the inside of the cover; it's definitely time. And, since your ride is 4WD, now is the time to do it (the oil pan on the 4WD can't be fully removed with the motor in the truck unless you drop the front differential)

Whew!

Good luck, man!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

ryo7 said:


> Okay so I got it that a 96 or a 97 will work and only the oil pan needs swapped on a 2x4 engine since mine is a 4x4.
> 
> Anything outside of 96 or 97 needs the fuel and electric systems swapped which is apparently a pain in the arse. My mech rarely ever tells me no and to that he did, and this guy does tranny swaps for me in an evening for like 200 bucks. He's good stuff, great deals, and good people. Going to him for years. Also I've been told that cranks and what not need swapped if I get an auto engine vs a manual.


It's not really THAT bad. You use your intake manifold and distributor, so you keep all your electronics right there. As far as I know the crankshafts are exactly the same on all KA24E motors... you just might need the flywheel or flex plate swapped with the one off your engine... very easy. If I'm wrong about that SMJ here would know, but all the rest of that stuff is pretty much basic engine swap procedure. I've done hundreds of different vehicles over the years.

I'm with Grug on the timing chain, tensioner and guides. If you have to take the oil pan off anyway, that's the time to do that service.

-R


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Found one!!!*

Chapman's Auto in Dubois, PA {130 miles away!} found me one out of a 96 4x4 with a manny tranny and the same engine. It's missing distributor and throttle body but that's nothing according to my mech.

I won't be swapping anything else if I can help it, but I am sure he's taking everything out to look. 450 for engine plus tax, and 400 for labor plus fluids. Not bad if I do say so myself! I was just having a hell of a time finding a 96 or 97 with an engine that still worked...

Thanks guys. She's gonna roll again, so I'll be around.


----------



## mel9861 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Good luck*

I have had my 97 XE 4wd since 1999. Got 125 k and still going good.
It sat for a couple years / garaged, while I was fortunate to drive a "company car". It was ZIEBART ed in 2000 ( <6 months - 12,000 mi )
I have replace the right rear wheel cylinder 2x. & a battery, maybe 3 or 4 sets of front pads...ORIGNAL rear shoes !!! 1 set of tires 235 R15
The belts @ 60 K ( overheating, Bat light )
*Just to wish you GOOD LUCK.*
I adore my Nissan and hope you have kkk miles before it retires.
mel

:woowoo:


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

I had a 98 Frontier rear wheel drive with almost 300k when the original trans popped a line. Previous owner didn't flush the fluids, and when new fluid was put in the tranny ate itself alive. I couldn't find one for under 1800 and was forced to scrap it. But I swore by that thing. This one is a different story. I knew what to look for but apparently that light tick in the original engine is something about to go bad...the fact that it has absolutely no power and borders on overheating all the time and was probably done so multiple times before I got it has taken it's toll on a terminator of an engine. The hugest selling point for me was the 2.4. I do papers, pizza, courier, and my cars are what I rely on the most. It's sitting at 195k so I think the original engine did it justice, and this one only has 138k. So we are good.

Also a big subaru fan. I have 2 1996 subaru legacies and those things are indestructible.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was a Subaru factory trained tech at one time. They are still probably my favorite car to work on. Just so much better designed than all the Euro trash I slave over. I actually just finished servicing an 08 Forester. They've done nothing but gotten better over the years, IMO. I do wish they would build a real, small to mid sized, pickup truck someday. I'd still keep my Nissan, though.

-R


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hell yes. For trucks it's Nissan, for station wagons with all wheel drive in my line of work it's subaru, and for just run of the mill little beater cars that get great gas it's honda.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

With all due respect to my HB, my '05 VW Jetta TDI is the best vehicle I've ever owned.

Insane fuel economy. Incredibly reliable. Great in the snow (a little lower than I'd like, though). Dealer installed two new front fenders last fall (factory recall for rust) no questions asked.


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is that Jetta a diesel?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup, TDI.

There are people on the Internet getting a million kilometres on their TDI's!

Wild, eh?


----------



## ryo7 (Aug 2, 2013)

I always wanted one that I could convert to frybrid since I get about as much frier oil from restaurants as I'd ever need, free of charge.

Problem is I cannot find one that is affordable.


----------

